

Comparison of the effects of e-cigarette vapor ... indoor air quality. - konceptz
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23033998
Full Paper Located Here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vaporwebvending.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;studytwo.pdf
======
konceptz
Full text of the study here.
[http://www.vaporwebvending.com/docs/studytwo.pdf](http://www.vaporwebvending.com/docs/studytwo.pdf)

------
rythmshifter
I should forward this to everyone in my office inquiring about my ecig
puffing...

